# Clear Cure Goo



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

I like old fashioned superglue...


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes, in my opinion it is. I like to use it for spoon flies and shrimp / crab shells.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

It gets my vote. It cuts down on my tying time for my snook and beach flies, and doesn't yellow either. I've used it for everything from spoon flies to DT Specials. And no bubbles!


----------



## John_K4 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. One of the main reasons Im buying it is for spoons.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

If you are only doing spoons get the CCG thick. Make all your frames. Mix the CCG with the glitter of your choice. Knock them out at your own pace. I would make a couple first and test them out. I noticed that I need a little extra keel weight to get te action that I wanted with CCG.


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

I finally broke down a few weeks ago...best decision I have made in a long time!

Just be easy with the syringes, very little pressure or else you'll have a lot more goo than you anticipated!

Have you ever tried to epoxy around marabou?

This makes it quick and painless


----------



## John_K4 (Sep 24, 2011)

Is the uv light harmful???


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

They use an UV activated glue on braces, so I doubt you'll have an issue as long as you don't stare at it. I am kind of curious how similar clear cure is to orthodontist cement.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

more than one chemical item on fly tyers benches came straight from dental practice over the years. That said, I haven't felt the need to use the stuff yet.


----------



## John_K4 (Sep 24, 2011)

Just ordered the CCG kit today!


----------



## John_K4 (Sep 24, 2011)

What type of hook are you useing for that spoon fly?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> What type of hook are you useing for that spoon fly?


This one was tied with a #2 SL12S. I now tie it with a 1/0 SC15.


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

Second SC15s


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Been using the stuff for a couple years...a friend of mine invented the goo, so I got to try it before it became available to public. The goo is killer, and I haven't thought about epoxy since. The regular goo does cure a little tacky but thats an easy fix. Grab a bottle of sally hansens hard as nails from the dollar store to coat it and you'll be good to go.

By the way, the company is launching another site called clear cure eyes and they've got some killer looking 3-d eyes that they'll be offering. They've got 3-d plastic dumbell style eyes that tie onto the hook shank instead of sticking on the fly's body.


----------



## John_K4 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks guys! Those clear cure eyes seem like a great idea I'll have to order some when they come out. Also I can't find out how to upload a pic on the forum? Can anyone help me?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.google.com/#pq=post+pictures+in+forum+from+hosting+site&hl=en&cp=7&gs_id=18&xhr=t&q=how+to+post+pictures+in+forum+from+hosting+site&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&source=hp&pbx=1&oq=how+to+post+pictures+in+forum+from+hosting+site&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=c2ecbad39da5e330&biw=1280&bih=579


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

I just got some for Christmas. Anyone that's already using it have any tips or tricks that might help out? Looks like good stuff, just trying not to waste a bunch from the start.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Go slow. Buy extra batteries for your UV light. If you are using the syringe type once you are close to having enough pull the plunger back out a little bit. Also you can do it in layers. Do a small drop and hit it with the UV light to fix eyes in place before completely coating.


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

Skinny_Water thanks for the info. I'll take it easy and make sure to pull the plunger back a little, and the batteries are new. 
Do you know if there's any downfall to the bottles? I've got some of both. 
I haven't been tying that long so I'm trying to make sure I'm not wasting most of it trying to figure it out.  

Thanks again for the tip. Anyone else got some let me know.  ;D


----------



## John_K4 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Skinny_Water! I went to their website today and they have the thick goo with glitter mixed in and it looks like it would definitely help me out on my spoon flies. Their eyes are up now and look amazing!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Skinny_Water thanks for the info. I'll take it easy and make sure to pull the plunger back a little, and the batteries are new.
> Do you know if there's any downfall to the bottles? I've got some of both.
> I haven't been tying that long so I'm trying to make sure I'm not wasting most of it trying to figure it out.
> 
> Thanks again for the tip. Anyone else got some let me know.  ;D


Make sure you get the lid on tight and dont drip any down the side. It will get sticky and all your loose scrap will stick too it.... That's the old forumla. They said they fixed the tackiness issue with the newer stuff.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

The batteries die FAST using the UV light. I recommend having spares handy. You will notice it start going dim about the third or fourth day of tying. Maybe 3-4hrs run time and the CCG start to set up slower.


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

> The batteries die FAST using the UV light. I recommend having spares handy. You will notice it start going dim about the third or fourth day of tying. Maybe 3-4hrs run time and the CCG start to set up slower.


I'll grab an extra pack of batteries and put them in my stuff. And I'll make sure to keep the bottles extra tight. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

This is a crab that the shell is made with Clear Cure Goo.


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

> This is a crab that the shell is made with Clear Cure Goo.


Nice, that looks great. Crab flies are one of the reasons why I wanted CCG. What size hook is that on, and are those the EP claws you used?


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

The hook is a Gamakatsu SL11-3H size 8 but will tie nicely up to a size 4.

I use mason hard mono 10 lb for the frame of the shell.

The Claws are EP - Tan - small. The finish material on the shell is molted web wing with 3 coats of hard as hull.

Good luck.


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

PCF. Thanks again for the tips, hopefully I'll get a chance to try it out this weekend.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

> The batteries die FAST using the UV light. I recommend having spares handy. You will notice it start going dim about the third or fourth day of tying. Maybe 3-4hrs run time and the CCG start to set up slower.


You might want to send clear cure an email asking if thats normal. I've been using my light for over a year and haven't needed to change the batteries yet. I haven't noticed any dimming of the light. I never have the light on more than 5-10 seconds so I guess 3-4 hours would be around 200 clicks of the light...hmmm, then again maybe you just tie a lot more than me.


----------

